# Förberedelse...

## jocke

...av min första Gentoo-installation. 

Vad bör/ska man tänka på innan? Har RC2-skivan, installationsdokumentet utskrivet och en massa tid. 

Nåt mer?

----------

## Lilltiger

Lite läsning om de olika filsystemen skadar inte heller, samt om de olika kernelsen. Och vad det är du "måste" ha i din kernel(t.ex. devfs).

Samt om de olika use variablerna.

Du borde även byta nerladdnings "mirror" eftersom org mirror:en är slö.

----------

## EasyPzy

Lägg till detta i /etc/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.linux.no"

Den har en helt ok hastighet.

----------

## Yarrick

om du har kört linux tidigare kan det vara bekvämt att spara undan sin XF86Config, samt att notera vilka moduler olika enheter använder. 

lycka till!

----------

## snutte

Har man bara koll på vad man ska ha i kerneln och hur ens XF86Config ska vara så blir inte gentoo några problem.

Och att sätta gentoo_mirrors till gentoo.linux.no är att rekommendera  :Smile: 

----------

## ozt

som lilltiger sa ..use variabler är viktiga. Samt CFLAGS. Annars kanske du råkar ut för problem med o inte kunna emerga vissa paket.

----------

## jahve

ufed (finns i portage) är din boj i bukten när det gäller USE-variabler.

----------

